# sad...out of hobby



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

sadly i am getting out of the aquarium hobby. 
and moving into the hobby of keeping reptiles 
i currently have:
crested gecko
american green tree frog
bearded dragon.

i will miss the aquarium hobby.
but am now moving on to reptiles.
let me know what all you other reptile owners have


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

woo more herp people on here 

sister has a bearded dragon,

ive got a chinese water dragon,

used to also have a blue tongue skink.

trying to convince parents to let me get a hogg island boa constrictor. theyre not too fond of snakes


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

my mom doesnt like snakes but my dad doesnt rlly care...the only snake i have had was WC (i think its a eastern) brown snake.........
planning on getting another reptile soon.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

just this guy...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

why does everyone always go for lizards and snakes.....give the turtles and tortoises some love...lol


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Hitch said:


> why does everyone always go for lizards and snakes.....give the turtles and tortoises some love...lol


well tortoises are just way too expensive, and as for turtles im not sure if i will be living away, or living at home when i got university next year. If I do end up going away, it will be really hard to get rid of them since theyre so popular and there is always people trying to get rid of them, unless i give it back to one of the rescue places.

so for now, turtles are a no. But I really do want them, I was thinking of maybe just getting one of them incase i do have to give him away later on it will be alot easier getting rid of one than 2,3, or 4 .


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to be into tortoises but after the market was killed I sold my breeding trio of red foots and my pair of salcatas. I had a few juvie snow leopards but I traded them in for some ST's when they were still around. 

Last year I bought my broher some mata matas. Very hard to get but when you know guys in the states it's NP. Dumb as they come those things IMO lol you really have to make sure they don't drown when theyre small.

Myself I have a pair of pink bellies and two FRT's. I might get a few more FRT's in the next year or two. I'm actually addicted to them lol


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

yep,i would love a toutise but $$$.
i am actually getting a curly tailed jewel lizard today!

oh and jax,what is a FRT?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

betatetra said:


> yep,i would love a toutise but $$$.
> i am actually getting a curly tailed jewel lizard today!
> 
> oh and jax,what is a FRT?


FRT- fly river turtle or pig nose turtle. Absolutely amazing animals


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

why be sad? then keep the aquarium eh?


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Herp hierarchy in terms of popularity: 
snakes > lizards > turtles > amphibians


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I used to be into tortoises but after the market was killed I sold my breeding trio of red foots and my pair of salcatas. I had a few juvie snow leopards but I traded them in for some ST's when they were still around.
> 
> Last year I bought my broher some mata matas. Very hard to get but when you know guys in the states it's NP. Dumb as they come those things IMO lol you really have to make sure they don't drown when theyre small.
> 
> Myself I have a pair of pink bellies and two FRT's. I might get a few more FRT's in the next year or two. I'm actually addicted to them lol


lol into all the expensive reptiles i see.

ive seen tortoises really bounce back this pas year. Why are they so expensive?

what is an ST?
im dying for a mata mata, will they eat pellets or are they strictly live fish?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> lol into all the expensive reptiles i see.
> 
> ive seen tortoises really bounce back this pas year. Why are they so expensive?
> 
> ...


It really depends on what type of tortoise. I think it also has to do with the fact that it's harder now for people to smuggle the really nice hard to get ones into the country like they used to. Montreal is the hit spot for the smuggled in turtles and tortoises or at least it used to be.

The mata matas will eat pellets but my brother feeds them mostly earth worms he gut loads with pellet foods. Same thing he does for most of his fish.

ST is datnioides pulcher aka wide bar datnoid. I used to buy them all up from around the city lol


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> It really depends on what type of tortoise. I think it also has to do with the fact that it's harder now for people to smuggle the really nice hard to get ones into the country like they used to. Montreal is the hit spot for the smuggled in turtles and tortoises or at least it used to be.
> 
> The mata matas will eat pellets but my brother feeds them mostly earth worms he gut loads with pellet foods. Same thing he does for most of his fish.
> 
> ST is datnioides pulcher aka wide bar datnoid. I used to buy them all up from around the city lol


oh lol, i was thinking that but thought you were talking about a reptile. if your bro ever wants to get rid of his mata you know how to call or this case p.m lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

on top of what jackson said, there are limited number of tortoise breeders in Canada, unlike the numbers in the US.

I first got into tortoises because of egyptians.....but soon realized the difficulty of getting one in Canada...so I ended up with other members of the Testudo genus.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I recently saved 5 eggs from this momma. Landscapers were going to destroy the nest the next day, so i went and some raccoons had been at it the night before but 5 eggs were still there.










I also keep this female Mountain horned dragon. Shes a beauty. had 4 or 5 batches of eggs(shes preggo in the pic). But I dont have a male since they are hard to come by... The Other Mountain horned dragon is a male, but different species. They get along quite well.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

thats a gorgeous common snapper...are you going to try to hatch them?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

She really is. 

Im giving it a shot. Temps 70+ and humidity is high. So lets hope it works. They are in vermiculite and its been 3 weeks. Soo another 50 days or so.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice! the only issue is now is what you are going to do with them when they hatch...


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hitch said:


> nice! the only issue is now is what you are going to do with them when they hatch...


Good question. 25gal tank full of guppies that is partially land(used to be a frog tank) for a day or two and then I will release them to the wild where i found them. I wont be keeping them for very long.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

There are some organizations in Ontario that look after snappers, if you get in touch once (or if) they hatch, I'm sure they can help to find a good place to release them back into the wild.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

The reptile i would have LOVED is a leopard gekko, because they are extremely sociable, and you can have 1 only if you want.... My problem is, if i got one, i have to feed them crickets or other live food, and i cant stand the smell of the crickets, or if they got loose in my appartment, and feeding live food doesnt apeal me, so, i am sticking to my fancy goldfish, that are sociable (come eat from my hand), and dont have to get live food that stink and might get away in the house. I used to love turtles, and still do, but the fact they are not social (ie they want to bite me instead) doesnt help me getting a seperate tank.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> The reptile i would have LOVED is a leopard gekko, because they are extremely sociable, and you can have 1 only if you want.... My problem is, if i got one, i have to feed them crickets or other live food, and i cant stand the smell of the crickets, or if they got loose in my appartment, and feeding live food doesnt apeal me, so, i am sticking to my fancy goldfish, that are sociable (come eat from my hand), and dont have to get live food that stink and might get away in the house. I used to love turtles, and still do, but the fact they are not social (ie they want to bite me instead) doesnt help me getting a seperate tank.


Lol if you want a reptile, you need suck it up, and be used to insects.
You could always go for a crested gecko, they are social, easier to maintain than leopards, and are fed a powder formula called CGD (crested gecko diet) They dont need UV or heat lamps, as long as its kept in a room thats atleast room temp so basements are a big no no. Theyre funner to watch IMO as they are arboreal and love to jump, and can actually glide using the skin between their arms. I also think they are cuter, and come in som ereally nice colourful morphs.

turtles can totally be social. If you want more than one, then do it the easy way and get all females. That way youll have no aggression. All of them have a unique personality, ive seen tanks with more than one male and theyre fine with eachother. You need to use your judgement, fish can be the same way too. But if you wana be safe, just do all females.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

oh no, you have shown me something you shouldnt have, oh no, now i am falling for the Crested Gecko, it is perfect!!!!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> oh no, you have shown me something you shouldnt have, oh no, now i am falling for the Crested Gecko, it is perfect!!!!


LOL i usually have that effect on people 

theres a reptile show coming up i believe july 24 or something like that, there youll see some crazy looking ones. Theyre actually more docile than leopards, best prices ive seen are always on kijiji.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

looks like you need a 15 gallon (18"18"18") tank/bucket for this gecko, and no direct sunlight. I dont have that space on my desk, and it receives direct sunlight. The only way, if wanting to pursue this, is to get a Rubermaid 10 / 15 gallon and putting it next to my 75 gallon aquarium on the floor.... thought i dont know what to do about a lid. Also, would have had wanted to put live plants, but again will have to see if space is available. Any sites you have which gives alot of info on housings / care for this gecko, as there is alot to figure out for me still.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

im keeping the tank and using it for 2 tangerine tornado leopard geckos(breeding pair)


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> looks like you need a 15 gallon (18"18"18") tank/bucket for this gecko, and no direct sunlight. I dont have that space on my desk, and it receives direct sunlight. The only way, if wanting to pursue this, is to get a Rubermaid 10 / 15 gallon and putting it next to my 75 gallon aquarium on the floor.... thought i dont know what to do about a lid. Also, would have had wanted to put live plants, but again will have to see if space is available. Any sites you have which gives alot of info on housings / care for this gecko, as there is alot to figure out for me still.


put it on the floor then in a med. size exoterra door terrarium.
my crested gecko is in a xtra large zoo med tank that litterally has a tree in it.
he is always in the tree!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> looks like you need a 15 gallon (18"18"18") tank/bucket for this gecko, and no direct sunlight. I dont have that space on my desk, and it receives direct sunlight. The only way, if wanting to pursue this, is to get a Rubermaid 10 / 15 gallon and putting it next to my 75 gallon aquarium on the floor.... thought i dont know what to do about a lid. Also, would have had wanted to put live plants, but again will have to see if space is available. Any sites you have which gives alot of info on housings / care for this gecko, as there is alot to figure out for me still.


get a 15 gal aquarium, stand it up vertically since they are arboreal. and you save room on your desk. thats okay for one crestie, although a 20 would be more suitable.


----------

